# DIVX cracling sound... [RESOLVED]



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

In most of DiVX movies (maybe some other too, but I noticed it most in the DiVX ones) is the sound "crackling". I tried to install different players, codecs but with no effect. It't not caused by speakers, because when I recorded it by grabbing the sound from stereo mixer (so it's "software" sound) there could be seen the crackling too. You can listen it here http://audio.nanic.cz/bug.mp3 (64kB/4s). It's like little pauses in the audio stream... It happens about once in five minutes, with no order. Sometimes (!) it plays for 20 minutes without mistake and then it makes this twice in 5 minutes...
Thank you and I'm sorry for my poor English


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Please post your specs (Computer's Hardware) so we can help...

But you may need to update your sound card drivers...


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

It's notebook HP nx6325, and I've downloaded all the drivers and updates from http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=1849082&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2096 (official drivers for this notebook & Vista)...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Can you please post your specs as ive looked at the website but there are many configurations for your notebook..
But DiVX is a highly compressed Video/Audio file and requires a lot of processing and memory to play..
You may not have enough system resources to play it smoothly


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

I've got AMD Sempron 3500+ processor on 1.8GHz, 2GB RAM, SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio, ATI Radeon Xpress 1150.
The video runs OK, only the sound is problematic. Maybe that the sound goes late and by this it is trying to "catch" the video stream?!
thank you


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

If you are using Windows Media Player 11 go to options>performance> DVD and Video playback... Then check "Drop frames to keep audio and video synchronized". See if this helps


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Have you tried VLC (mediaplayer) or K-lite codecs?


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*



Aus_Karlos said:


> If you are using Windows Media Player 11 go to options>performance> DVD and Video playback... Then check "Drop frames to keep audio and video synchronized". See if this helps


I've tried but it is still "cracling", I also tried K-Lite codec pack, but no special effect. Then I read somewhere that the WinXP codec packs should not work properly on Vista, so I uninstalled it. It did cracle anyhow so I tried Codecs From Microsoft ( http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f8-3b3f-491d-9284-2e1a8fae4584&displaylang=en ) but also no effect...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

With laptops if they run off the batteries the Hardware's performance drops dramatically.. So try playing the videos with the laptop plugged into the wall..

Also. go to control panel>(Click Classic view)>Power options.. Check to see what power plan its using with battery power and main power...
You can tweak the settings by clicking on a plan and clicking Advanced settings..

Just a warning try not to mess around with the battery plan settings otherwise you could drain the battery very quickly


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

I tried all this things. Notebook plugged into the wall, high performance power plan, and also tried to turn the presentation on, but still the same. Randomly placed crackling (if I play some video twice, it doesn't do it in the same moments)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

ah. This might be the problem because you have Vista business edition your sound card might not be fully supported. Even tho it is 23bit edition.. 
Example... 
Vista Basic and Premium are the same but Business is completely different to the two..
So try looking for Vista Business drivers


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

OK, that's possible, even though HP.com offers to download the drivers for THIS notebook for Vista Bussines 32bit, but it's possibly the same driver as for the Basic, Premium, Bussines, Ultimate - because it wasn't tested properly, just tried and it played, so it's "OK"... I'll look for another drivers

But I thought that if I'm recording sound from the "stereo mixer" (I've Czech version of Vista, so I dont't know how is it exactly called in English) that the sound doesn't go through the sound card at all. That it goes from player to the "Stereo mixer" (there I've recorded it ( http://audio.nanic.cz/bug.mp3 ) and on the recorded track was the same problem) and then it goes into the sound card and to the speakers... but maybe it's not like that
thank you, and I am again sorry for my bad English


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

It could be some external interference like mobile phones, Radio waves, magnetic interference, bluetooth devices... My speakers make the crackle noise when theres a mobile phone near them

Edit: Also Vista drivers have not been properly tested.. My graphics card drivers are still in the beta stages and will be for some time.. 
Hopefully your sound card manufacture is working on a new driver for vista


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Make sure the hardware acceleration isn't turned off in 'Sounds and audio devices'.


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*



eneles said:


> Make sure the hardware acceleration isn't turned off in 'Sounds and audio devices'.


silly question: where exactly to turn on/off HW accelereation? In XP I knew, but in Vista can't find...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Well, I'm in XP now - but I think it's in Control panel > Sounds and audio devices. If you want to I can reboot to Vista to find out...


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

I really don't know. I think it shoul be in the properties of the Speakers, but I'm unable to find it. And I'm not sure, if you see the same setting as I do. I made screenshots of the dialog (it's in Czech  but you would be able to compare if tehre is not anything missing in my settings, or maybe I am not looking at the right place)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Two minutes - I have to reboot.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Sorry, I can't find that setting (might have mixed it up with XP). Did you try the VLC player? And - K-lite should be Vista compatible now.


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

VLC player does the same. I thought of trying USB or PCMCIA sound card, do you think it would help? I do not know if it is hardware or software problem...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

I do not think it's a hardware problem. Was your computer delivered with Vista preinstalled? The sound device must be onboard - do you know what make it is? If not - please download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment. With the info we may be able to find a better driver.


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

It was delivered with Win XP Professional, and it is said to be "Vista capable". And hp.com offers Vista Business drivers for this model.
Everest report attached


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Maybe you've tried this before - but try downloading (and, of course, installing) the *audio and graphics drivers from HP*.


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Yes, I've tried this before. But now I reinstalled it, but it also didn't help... I think I am to wait until Microsoft, HP or SoundMAX will fix it :-(


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

It's the same with the drivers from Creative. Why don't you try reinstalling XP and create a dual boot with Vista?


----------



## naniccz (May 2, 2007)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

I'm sorry for refreshing this topic, but I soved the problem and it might be useful...
The problem was, as somebody already advised, with electromagnetic waves. I tried to put away all devices (cell phone, PDA, etc.) BUT not the integrated WiFi, that was still powered on. When I turn it off, the sound is OK. And the reason why it was OK on Win XP is because now (on Vista) I have the output power on 100%.
Thank you for helping!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: DIVX cracling sound...*

Thanks for posting your solution.


----------

